# NAS in relation to Lightroom CC



## rene7240 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi
I'm totally new to Lightroom CC (cloud based) and I'm a bit confused about he fysical image files, in relation Lightroom app and sync to cloud and so on. Let me explain...

I have a NAS (new QNAP) where all (30.000) private images are stored in a totally mess, so the first idea of using Lightromm, is to get this organized (actually I have also used Adobe Elements to do this, but would like to use Lightroom for the future).

What I really want is to keep my original images on my NAS, but import them into Lightroom to get them organized and get the option to view images/album on different devices. But it seams like Lightroom sync the images to cloud via my local PC and the harddisk (C:\) which is not a good approch, sean from my view, mostly because the files is placed on the NAS and my local harddiak is limited in space. 

I have changed the Preference->Local Storage->Storage location for originals to a share on my NAS.

Could someone please explain me how all this works...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2021)

To see images on different devices you could use Lightroom Classic as well. LrC does not sync originals to the cloud, but smart previews. These are fine for viewing (and editing) on an iPad or iPhone. In fact, to save space on these devices, you would problably use smart previews on them anyway, even if you had stored your originals in the cloud through Lightroom desktop.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ll go along with Johan’s suggestion to use Lightroom Classic instead of Lightroom (cloudy) Lightroom (cloudy) stores the images primarily in the cloud where they can be organized into Albums. Lightroom (cloudy) can also store a copy of the images locally. These are not meant to be accessed but to provide a second copy. 

If you want to store your master copy of your image files on a NAS, then Lightroom Classic is the only option to do that. 
If your images are disorganized you can import using the MOVE option to move the images from their disorganized folders to folders (also located on the NAS) organized by Lightroom. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rene7240 (Jan 21, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> To see images on different devices you could use Lightroom Classic as well. LrC does not sync originals to the cloud, but smart previews. These are fine for viewing (and editing) on an iPad or iPhone. In fact, to save space on these devices, you would problably use smart previews on them anyway, even if you had stored your originals in the cloud through Lightroom desktop.


Thanks, I just had an idea that the Lightroom CC would be the best application right now and going forward, as it was the newest and modern one over Lightroom Classic...?
I'm new in this area an actually just want to find the best application for organizating images and view them in e.g. albums on different devices. I have been using Adobe Elements for a while, but t dosen't have the feature to share images on devices.

So question could now be: Is Lightroom Classic the best application here...?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2021)

rene7240 said:


> I just had an idea that the Lightroom CC would be the best application right now and going forward, as it was the newest and modern one over Lightroom Classic...?


That's a common misunderstanding. Lightroom is not the successor of Lightroom Classic, nor a more modern version of Lightroom Classic. It is a different version aimed at different users. Lightroom stores all originals in the cloud. Lightroom Classic works with locally stored originals. I'd say that Lightroom Classic is the best choice for what you want.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 21, 2021)

rene7240 said:


> I have been using Adobe Elements for a while, but t dosen't have the feature to share images on devices.
> 
> So question could now be: Is Lightroom Classic the best application here...?


You can use both.  Lightroom (cloudy) is the app found only on mobile devices.   You can use Lightroom Classic and create collections.  You can set selected collections to sync with the cloud.   The images in these synced collections show up in similarly named albums in Lightroom (Cloudy).
So the solution for this case could be to create a Master catalog in Lightroom Classic in your computer and store your master images on the NAS.  Sync selected collections in Lightroom Classic to the Adobe cloud and use Lightroom (cloudy) on your mobile device to view these images in albums.


----------



## ChristianBaude (Dec 11, 2021)

Also new to a 'normal' NAS.  Albeit I do have a Drobo 5N2 (had other Drobos NAS in the past).  Life was simple. Just one big drive with directories.  However Drobo failures made me look to QNAP/Synology. Decided on  a TS-653D with 6x4TB WD Red Plus (BTW, should have bought Ironwolf, WD plays a shell game and obfuscates specifications).  A new world.

Ref: OS is Win10, LRc 11.0 / PS via monthly subscription, using Total Commander (Ghisler) as an outside easy to use file manager.
LR  Catalog and image cache on a local D:\ 2TB SSD, backed up to the NAS when closing.  Not sharing the NAS with other users, just me on 3 computers, but only one for LR & photo apps.  I may peek at the pictures on the NAS from the other two computers with Adobe Bridge.

Any hints on how to best divide the pool.. or should I just keep one big volume on the  pool?   Life experience in set ups?

-= Chris =-
(edited afgter the SHORT!!! 10 minutes option!.  Admin, can delete the previous message, or add time to editing option !


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2021)

ChristianBaude said:


> (edited afgter the SHORT!!! 10 minutes option!.  Admin, can delete the previous message, or add time to editing option !


Deleted as requested! The edit time is limited to stop spammers slipping through the net. You can always save a draft if you need to come back to it later though, rather than posting then editing - it's the little old fashioned disk icon to the right of the icons.


----------

